# BBQ Woods



## cajunsmoker (Jul 27, 2006)

I ordered 25# of Cherry wood last saturday from http://www.bbqwoods.com

I still have not received any shipping confirmation or tracking # or anything to show it is coming.  

I called and talke to customer service and was told that the "warehouse guy's" remember shipping it, but the paperwork didn't come back in the office like it should have :( .

She gave me a tracking # but said it is not showing progress.  I checked and it just says that the order was placed electronically and I should check with the sender. :roll: 

To make a long story short.  I do not recommend ordering from this company.  Other's may have had a better experience but "once burned twice shy" is my philosophy.

PS:  they didn't have a problem hitting my credit card for the wood and shipping. :twisted:


----------



## tommy c (Jul 29, 2006)

Cajun, call your credit card and tell them. They'll get your money back from bbqwoods account.


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 30, 2006)

Who do you use normally?  I was going to start ordering woods from an online source, and now you just scared me off that idea...


----------

